# frage zum zurücksetzen der fische



## hechtzu (27. Januar 2015)

Guten tag leute! #h

in zwei wochen werde ich (wahrscheinlich) meinen schein haben und da wollte ich mal fragen wie es ist wenn ich z.B einen 1 m hecht gefangen habe und diesen release da ich ihn nicht verwerten kann da dieser zu groß ist und mich währenddessen ein kontrolleuer erwischt kriege ich dann eine strafe?

Oder wenn ich zander angeln möchte und ein hecht von z.B 70 cm einsteigt dürfte ich diesen dann zurücksetzten da es nicht mein zielfisch ist und ich ihn nicht verwerten kann? Oder wäre das auch illegal?

Klar einfach so losgehen mit dem ziel alle fische nur zurücksetzten wollen wäre straftbar aber in den von mir genannten situationen  auch?


----------



## hechtzu (27. Januar 2015)

Guten tag leute! #h

in zwei wochen werde ich (wahrscheinlich) meinen schein haben und da wollte ich mal fragen wie es ist wenn ich z.B einen 1 m hecht gefangen habe und diesen release da ich ihn nicht verwerten kann da dieser zu groß ist und mich währenddessen ein kontrolleuer erwischt kriege ich dann eine strafe?

Oder wenn ich zander angeln möchte und ein hecht von z.B 70 cm einsteigt dürfte ich diesen dann zurücksetzten da es nicht mein zielfisch ist und ich ihn nicht verwerten kann? Oder wäre das auch illegal?

Klar einfach so losgehen mit dem ziel alle fische nur zurücksetzten wollen wäre straftbar aber in den von mir genannten situationen  auch?

Bitte um Antworten

-alex


----------



## Mutzenbacher (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: frage zum zurücksetzen der fische*

Wenn Du die Fragen Dir nicht selbst beantworten kannst ist Dein Prüfungsergebnis gefährdet.


----------



## Donnerkrähe (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: frage zum zurücksetzen der fische*

Hallo,
grundsätzlich darfst du meines Wissens gar keinen Fisch zurücksetzen, der das Mindestmaß hat. Ob das nun sinnvoll ist oder nicht steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Ob der Kontrolleur dich anzeigt oder nicht, wenn er dich denn erwischen sollte, kommt aber natürlich auch auf den Kontrolleur an. Ich kenne da solche und solche.

Gruß, Moritz


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: frage zum zurücksetzen der fische*

Kommt auf das Land an (in Niedersachsen sollte zurücksetzen gesetzlich (noch) meines Wissens kein Problem sein, im Gegensatz z. B. zu Bayern), *ABER *auch auf die jeweiligen Regeln am Gewässer von bewirtschaftenden Vereinen/Verbänden (die oft über gesetzliche Regelungen hinausgehen und es gibt genug bescheuerte, die da das abknüppeln vorschreiben)..

Lässt sich also nicht pauschal sagen, sondern das musst Du für jedes Gewässer einzeln abklären..

Und wenn der Fisch erstmal wieder schwimmt, soll Dir erst mal einer beweisen, dass der nicht untermaßig war. ;-))

Steht der Kontrolletti natürlich daneben und sieht das Messergebnis, siehts anders aus. Kannst den Hecht dann ja knüppeln und dem Kontrolleur schenken..


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: frage zum zurücksetzen der fische*



hechtzu schrieb:


> Guten tag leute! #h
> 
> in zwei wochen werde ich (wahrscheinlich) meinen schein haben und da wollte ich mal fragen wie es ist wenn ich z.B einen 1 m hecht gefangen habe und diesen release da ich ihn nicht verwerten kann da dieser zu groß ist und mich währenddessen ein kontrolleuer erwischt kriege ich dann eine strafe?
> 
> ...


 

 Hallo Alex,#h

 ich bin kein Gesetzeskundiger, aber frage mich trotzdem weshalb du den Hecht nicht verwerten kannst.#c
 Diese Frage solltest du auch einem Kontrolleur gegenüber beantworten können.:m
 Zu der rechtlichen Seite werden bestimmt noch einige Antworten kommen. :m


----------



## Saarhunter (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: frage zum zurücksetzen der fische*

Tach,

ich denke nicht das du den Kopf abgemacht bekommst wenn du einen Fisch zurücksetzt....die Strafen die du jetzt bestimmt im Kopf hast haben einen anderen Hintergrund und kommen eher durch das stolze Veröffentlichen von gefangenen "Trophäen" im öffentlichen Bereich und die dardurch oder teilweise radikale vorgehensweise einiger Anglerkollegen die damit noch mehr Öl ins Feuer gießen.

Geh einfach mal Angeln und hab spaß an deinem Hobby, respektiere die Natur und die Menschen um dich und dann wirst du dir auch schnell im klaren sein wie deine Kollegen darüber denken #h


----------



## hechtzu (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: frage zum zurücksetzen der fische*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kommt auf das Land an (in Niedersachsen sollte zurücksetzen gesetzlich meines Wissens kein Problem sein), *ABER *auch auf die jeweiligen Regeln am Gewässer von bewirtschaftenden Vereinen/Verbänden (die oft über gesetzliche Regelungen hinausgehen und es gibt genug bescheuerte, die da das abknüppeln vorschreiben)..
> 
> Lässt sich also nicht pauschal sagen, sondern das musst Du für jedes Gewässer einzeln abklären..
> 
> ...




Ich wohne in niedersachsen

Also ist es in niedersachsen unabhängig vom gewässer also erlaubt?

Meine kursleiter erzählen ständig dass sie ab und zu nicht erwünschte fische releasen aber auch das dies nicht legal sei
außerdem sieht man in den ganzen fisch und fang filmen ja auch dass die fische immer zurückgesetzt werden

also ich weiß nicht ich bin etwas verwirrt


----------



## hechtzu (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: frage zum zurücksetzen der fische*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,#h
> 
> ich bin kein Gesetzeskundiger, aber frage mich trotzdem weshalb du den Hecht nicht verwerten kannst.#c
> Diese Frage solltest du auch einem Kontrolleur gegenüber beantworten können.:m



Naja war jetzt nur ein beispiel z.b ein 35 pfünder karpfen ist bestimmt nicht mehr so schmackhaft


----------



## til (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: frage zum zurücksetzen der fische*

Für die Schweiz wurde diese Unsicherheit vom Gesetzgeber durch die Publikation einer "Vollzugshilfe zum Fischereigesetz" geklärt. Einfach gesagt: Grundsätzlich darf der Angler immer situativ entscheiden, ob er es besser findet, den Fisch (aus ökologischen Gründen oder wegen nicht gegebener Verwertbarkeit) zurückzusetzen. Es ist also nicht in Ordnung, Angler anzuzeigen, wenn man sieht wie sie Fische zurücksetzen. Angeln mit dem Vorsatz alle Fische zurückzusetzen bleibt verboten, lässt sich aber nicht wirklich beweisen (sagt der Gesetzgeber selber so). 
In diesem Sinne kannst du bei einem Hecht wohl immer argumentieren, dass er fürs ökologische Gleichgewicht wichtig ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: frage zum zurücksetzen der fische*



> Also ist es in niedersachsen unabhängig vom gewässer also erlaubt?


NEIN!!!!!
Hab ich doch geschrieben:


> ABER auch auf die jeweiligen Regeln am Gewässer von bewirtschaftenden Vereinen/Verbänden (die oft über gesetzliche Regelungen hinausgehen und es gibt genug bescheuerte, die da das abknüppeln vorschreiben)..
> 
> Lässt sich also nicht pauschal sagen, sondern das musst Du für jedes Gewässer einzeln abklären..





> Meine kursleiter erzählen ständig dass sie ab und zu nicht erwünschte fische releasen aber auch das dies nicht legal sei


Solche Leute, die rechtlich anscheinend keine Ahnung haben und solchen Unfug pauschal erzählen, sollten niemand ausbilden dürfen.

Bis jetzt ist nur in Bayern das zurücksetzen nicht geschonter Fische verboten.

In anderen Bundesländern  darfst Du nur nicht mit dem Vorsatz losgehen, jeden gefangenen Fisch wieder zurücksetzen, kannst aber selber im Einzelfall entscheiden (S-H, noch)...

In wieder anderen ist das gar nicht näher geregelt..

Wer also als Kursleiter so einen Dreck erzählt, der gehört schlicht weg..


----------



## hechtzu (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: frage zum zurücksetzen der fische*



Saarhunter schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> ich denke nicht das du den Kopf abgemacht bekommst wenn du einen Fisch zurücksetzt....die Strafen die du jetzt bestimmt im Kopf hast haben einen anderen Hintergrund und kommen eher durch das stolze Veröffentlichen von gefangenen "Trophäen" im öffentlichen Bereich und die dardurch oder teilweise radikale vorgehensweise einiger Anglerkollegen die damit noch mehr Öl ins Feuer gießen.
> 
> Geh einfach mal Angeln und hab spaß an deinem Hobby, respektiere die Natur und die Menschen um dich und dann wirst du dir auch schnell im klaren sein wie deine Kollegen darüber denken #h



Nein fotos zu machen habe ich allgemein gar nicht vor


----------



## Sharpo (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: frage zum zurücksetzen der fische*

Grundsätzlich ist es nicht verboten Fische die nicht verwertet werden können/ wollen zurück zu setzen.
Es sei denn, es steht explizit im Landesgesetz, Fischereiverordnung oder Gewässerverordnung.
Explizit heisst, es muss z.B. stehen: Das Zurücksetzen von ungeschützten (maßigen) Fischen ist verboten.

Aber bitte keine Fotosession mit dem lebenden Hecht machen, denn dann kann es eine Anzeige wegen Tierquälerei geben.
Egal ob dieser anschliessend zurückgesetzt oder getötet wird.


----------



## hechtzu (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: frage zum zurücksetzen der fische*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> NEIN!!!!!
> Hab ich doch geschrieben:



Nein mit "unabhängig vom gewässer" wollte ich wissen wie es in niedersachsen geregelt ist mal abgesehen von den regeln des jeweiligen gewässers


----------



## Sharpo (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: frage zum zurücksetzen der fische*



hechtzu schrieb:


> Nein mit "unabhängig vom gewässer" wollte ich wissen wie es in niedersachsen geregelt ist mal abgesehen von den regeln des jeweiligen gewässers



Lies das entsprechende Fischereigesetz.
Wenn dort ein Releaseverbot steht ist es Verboten. 

Heisst, es muss drin stehen: Es ist verboten..., Es ist nicht gestattet...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: frage zum zurücksetzen der fische*

Weder nach Gesetz noch nach Binnenfischereiordnung ist das zurücksetzen nicht geschonter Fische in Niedersachsen grundsätzlich verboten.

http://www.laves.niedersachsen.de/portal/live.php?navigation_id=20143&article_id=73617&_psmand=23


----------



## hechtzu (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: frage zum zurücksetzen der fische*

Irgendwie widersprechen sich alle...:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: frage zum zurücksetzen der fische*

Deswegen hab ich Dir den Link zu Gesetz und Binnenfischereiordnung eingestellt, weil das die rechtlichen Grundlagen sind.
Und weder in Gesetz noch BiFO steht ein Verbot des zurücksetzens drin.
Ganz einfach, für jeden nachlesbar.


----------



## hechtzu (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: frage zum zurücksetzen der fische*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich Dir den Link zu Gesetz und Binnenfischereiordnung eingestellt, weil das die rechtlichen Grundlagen sind.
> Und weder in Gesetz noch BiFO steht ein Verbot des zurücksetzens drin.
> Ganz einfach, für jeden nachlesbar.



Yup lese ich mir mal durch


----------



## Sea-Trout (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: frage zum zurücksetzen der fische*

Hi,

wo kein Kläger da kein Richter.Einfach bisschen aufpassen wer da gerade zuguckt gibt immer Idioten die warten nur darauf einen ans Bein pinkeln zu können.Und wenn man Fotos machen möchte entweder schnell im Wasser auf der Abahakmatte oder Stativ und Cam immer startbereit bzw. aufgebaut haben und nicht erst lange aufbauen bevor es losgehen kann.Also ich setze auch Fische zurück wenn ich Zuschauer habe vermeide es zwar nach Möglichkeit aber ich schlage keinen Fisch ab nur weil ich gerade beobachtet werde wenn ich ihn eigentlich nicht entnehmen möchte.Die meisten Leute verstehen es und finden es sogar gut hatte noch nie Probleme.Man sollte natürlich immer vernünftige Argumente haben wenn sie éinen fragen und immer freundlich bleiben.



Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Holz Hecht (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: frage zum zurücksetzen der fische*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist es nicht verboten Fische die nicht verwertet werden können/ wollen zurück zu setzen.
> Es sei denn, es steht explizit im Landesgesetz, Fischereiverordnung oder Gewässerverordnung.
> Explizit heisst, es muss z.B. stehen: Das Zurücksetzen von ungeschützten (maßigen) Fischen ist verboten


Genau so sehe ich dass auch,  ich denke Du sollst entscheiden, was mit dem Fang passiert. Der Gesetztgeber sagt zwar, dass jedem massigen Fisch kein unnötiges Leid zugefügt werden soll, aber es steht nirgends geschrieben, dass du einen Fisch abschlagen sollst, wenn du ihn nicht vernünftig Verwerten kannst. Das bedeutet auch, dass du dienen Befangen Hecht nicht essen musst, weil du ihn nicht gezielt beangelt hast.
Heißt im Klartext: Fange einen Fisch, schau ihn dir an und entscheide dann ob du ihn Essen möchtest oder kannst.


----------



## hechtzu (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: frage zum zurücksetzen der fische*

Na gut dann bin ja erleichtert:k
Angeln heißt für mich Entspannung und und wenn ich mir vorstelle dass ich gezwungen werde jeden maßigen fisch mitzunehmen ist das schon#q
ich möchte schon die freiheit haben zu entscheidenund nicht beim jedem drill hoffen zu müssen: "hoffentlich kein hecht über ein meter oder bitte kein zu großer karpfen der schmeckt mir nicht!"(klingt ja auch schon irgendwie komisch)
 Naja übernächste woche ist gesetzteskunde dran da frage ich noch mal

danke für die antworten!#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: frage zum zurücksetzen der fische*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> *wo kein Kläger da kein Richter.*Einfach bisschen aufpassen wer da gerade zuguckt gibt immer Idioten die warten nur darauf einen ans Bein pinkeln zu können.Und wenn man Fotos machen möchte entweder schnell im Wasser auf der Abahakmatte oder Stativ und Cam immer startbereit bzw. aufgebaut haben und nicht erst lange aufbauen bevor es losgehen kann.Also ich setze auch Fische zurück wenn ich Zuschauer habe vermeide es zwar nach Möglichkeit aber ich schlage keinen Fisch ab nur weil ich gerade beobachtet werde wenn ich ihn eigentlich nicht entnehmen möchte.Die meisten Leute verstehen es und finden es sogar gut hatte noch nie Probleme.Man sollte natürlich immer vernünftige Argumente haben wenn sie éinen fragen und immer freundlich bleiben.
> 
> ...





Ganz nach dem Motto:

Klauen erlaubt, erwischen lassen nicht.#q


----------



## phirania (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: frage zum zurücksetzen der fische*

Drängt sich mir wie immer mehr  die Frage auf,warum gehen Menschen angeln wenn sie denn gar keinen Fisch verwerten.?
Ich sehe den Fisch nicht als Sport oder Spielobjekt...
Heißt aber auch nicht, das ich alles abknüpeln muß.


----------



## Sea-Trout (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: frage zum zurücksetzen der fische*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ganz nach dem Motto:
> 
> Klauen erlaubt, erwischen lassen nicht.#q


Ich weiss nicht was es an meinem Kommentar auszusetzen gibt?Setzt du nie einen Fisch zurück?Falls nicht kann man wegen deiner Einstellung eher den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Sea-Trout (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: frage zum zurücksetzen der fische*



phirania schrieb:


> Drängt sich mir wie immer mehr  die Frage auf,warum gehen Menschen angeln wenn sie denn gar keinen Fisch verwerten.?
> Ich sehe den Fisch nicht als Sport oder Spielobjekt...
> Heißt aber auch nicht, das ich alles abknüpeln muß.


Und genauso wenig redet hier jemand davon das er jeden Fisch zurücksetzt.Nur weil ich ihm Tips gegeben habe wie das laufen sollte wenn er ein Foto machen möchte heißt das noch lange nicht das man jeden Fisch zurücksetzt.Und es ist nunmal in vielen Fällen nicht wirklich erlaubt Fische zu releasen.Soll man deshalb alles totknüppeln was maßig ist bis das Limit voll ist?Was ist wenn man oft angeln geht und immer viel fängt?Wo soll man mit den ganzen Fischen hin?Gibt genug Gründe mal einen Fisch zurückzusetzen.Also bleibt mal locker und entspannt euch.Das manche einem immer das Wort im Mund umdrehen müssen habt ihr langeweile?


Am besten ist wir lassen das Angeln ganz bleiben.Hat ja heute niemand mehr nötig sich von Fischen zu ernähren.Und es könnte ja Spaß machen.Würde ich jeden maßigen Fisch entnehmen könnte ich einen Fischladen aufmachen.Oder darf man nun erst wieder angeln gehen wenn die Fische in der Truhe alle sind?


----------



## Mutzenbacher (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: frage zum zurücksetzen der fische*

Das regelt das Tierschutzgesetz!! *Bundesgesetz! *Steht über jeder Verordnung und jeder Fischreibehörde, Bundesländerverordnung  und anderen Regelungen.

Wer Tiere ohne vernünftigen Grund .... und releasen ist kein Grund im Sinne dieses Gesetzes = EINDEUTIG.

Das Thema wäre eigentlich, im Sinne des Gesetzes, durch.

Auf hoher See, vor Gott und beim Angeln sind alle gleich.
Vor Gericht gibts nur ein Urteil.

Gruß
Max


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: frage zum zurücksetzen der fische*



> und releasen ist kein Grund im Sinne dieses Gesetzes


Steht wo bitte?
Sind vielleicht feuchte Träume verbotsorientierter Schützerangelfischer, haben aber mit juristischer Wirklichkeit nichts zu tun..

Bisher wurden Verwertung UND Hege in Verfahren bereits als sinnvolle Gründe anerkannnt, das stimmt.
Weitere wurden nur noch nie eingebracht oder verhandelt. 
Was weder bedeutet dass es keine weiteren gibt, noch dass nur Verwertung der einzige Grund wäre.

Hier die Meinung eines Richters aus einem Vortrag zur Strafbarkeit von C+R, der sich wenigstens mit der Materie auskennt, im Gegensatz zu manchem der geprüften, moralisch/ethischen Gut- und Besserangler, die damit noch Jungangler falsch informieren:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2006/c-r-glaubens-oder-rechtsfrage.html
und hier ab Seite 16 in einem rechtswissenschaftlichen Gutachten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/werbimg/A...zen_des_Fischereirechts_Jendrusch_Niehaus.pdf

Und wer zu C+R allgemein diskutieren will, kann das hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144563


----------

